# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging >  HGH needles and how to mix? I need help

## ndixon1517

I just ordered 2 months of HGH. I'm just starting and I have no idea what needles or syringes I need. I was told to get this: 

"Syringes, get .50 ml, 31 gauge, "short needle", B D brand. You will also need 1.5" needle, 21 or 22 or 23 gauge, you will need 10 of them.

What does this mean? And for HGH I need syringes and needles correct? Whats the difference and what am I going to be doing to "mix"? I ordered vials of Serostim if this help. Are their instructions or websites on exactly what needles and syringes I need and how to mix? I know how to inject, I'm just missing the rest. Thanks guys

-Nick

----------


## Stat1951

> I just ordered 2 months of HGH. I'm just starting and I have no idea what needles or syringes I need. I was told to get this: 
> 
> "Syringes, get .50 ml, 31 gauge, "short needle", B D brand. You will also need 1.5" needle, 21 or 22 or 23 gauge, you will need 10 of them.
> 
> What does this mean? And for HGH I need syringes and needles correct? Whats the difference and what am I going to be doing to "mix"? I ordered vials of Serostim if this help. Are their instructions or websites on exactly what needles and syringes I need and how to mix? I know how to inject, I'm just missing the rest. Thanks guys
> 
> -Nick



You talking about HGH - "Human Growth Hormone " - or HcG "Human Chorionic Gonadotrophin"? 

I know that HcG is commonly prescribed for Hormone Replacement Therapy (HRT) like TRT in males and that it needs to be mixed (sterile water with the active powder). Does HGH have to be mixed also?

Also, where did you get it at (PM me)? Was it costly or Chinese import stuff? If HGH, did the involved clinic supply a prescription for you - or did they make you get one from your personal doctor?

Nothing planned  :Smilie:  

Just curious...

----------


## ndixon1517

Yes, I'm asking about Human Growth Hormone . I think you have to mix it. I haven't received it yet(its on the way). I got a perscription for it from Doc.

----------


## ndixon1517

I tried to PM you, but It wont let me.

----------


## goin on 4T

The GH comes in powder form. You will need some BAC water to reconstitute it. The larger syringe is to take the BAC water from its vial and put it in the smaller GH vial. Do you know how many IU's per bottle?

----------


## henry porter2

When I have recoinstitued(spelling) other peptides I have done it with the same size syringe that I have injected with. 1cc 29gague 1/2" and it works just fine. In my opinion there is no need to get one type of syringes just to recoinstitut.

I prefer 2CC of bac.water (2 hole syringes)
Lend the vial at one side so the bac.water doesen't go right in to the powder but instead slides along the vial. 
When you have filled in both of your syringes in to the vial, roll the vial on a hard surface gently so the peptide not damages.

If your vial contains 10IU of compound do you now have 10IU diluted with 200units(2cc) bact.water

After that it's just basic math to calculate you dose.
If your vial contains 10IU of compound and you want to inject 1IU you withdraw 20units 
200/10=20

What I have read both mixed and unmixed HGH should be stored in the fridge between 2-8 degrees C

Edit: I saw that the syringes you was recommended was 0,5ml(0,5cc) In that case you need 4 full syringes instead of 2

----------


## ndixon1517

Would I be fine If I just ordered this INSULIN , HGH, HCG , PEPTIDE SYRINGE/NEEDLE COMBO? 
http://www.sterilesyringes.com/Purch...EmailCart.html

And the STERILE INJECTIBLE WATER on this page? If this is all I need and it's a good price let me know. If you guys know where I can get this combo cheaper please let me know. Thanks,

-Nick

----------


## ndixon1517

> The GH comes in powder form. You will need some BAC water to reconstitute it. The larger syringe is to take the BAC water from its vial and put it in the smaller GH vial. Do you know how many IU's per bottle?


I bought 126 iu... one box of 7 vials of 18 units each

----------


## ***xxx***

what are you going to do with 126iu? you need at least 126 more for a decent cycle.

----------


## henry porter2

> Would I be fine If I just ordered this INSULIN , HGH, HCG , PEPTIDE SYRINGE/NEEDLE COMBO? 
> http://www.sterilesyringes.com/Purch...EmailCart.html
> 
> And the STERILE INJECTIBLE WATER on this page? If this is all I need and it's a good price let me know. If you guys know where I can get this combo cheaper please let me know. Thanks,
> 
> -Nick


If you are planning a low dose I should prefer Bact.water instead of sterilwater. prevents mold and for that reason can you keep the vial longer in the fridge, some gets sides from the alcohol that bact.water contains but if you not prone to that, I would go with bact.water. 
I get mine from Androusa and they holds both combos and water.

----------


## ndixon1517

> what are you going to do with 126iu? you need at least 126 more for a decent cycle.


I'm using HGH for health reasons. I'm starting out with 1 iu then increasing to 2 iu in two weeks. My ideal is to get to 3 iu, but If I improve with 2 iu, then I'll stick with that. I plan on using everyday from hear on out. No cycles. I only got two months worth because it's all I could afford right now. Yes, I'm going to get the Bac water. Should I get that kit in my previous post?

----------


## goin on 4T

I hope you didn't buy the water for reconing from that web site. WTF? Just google:
** Ultrafine II U-100 Insulin Syringe 31 Gauge 1cc 5/16inch Short Needle 100/box
Those are the best and you can use them to recon also. If you want to. Remember the cheaper the pin the duller they are heck they might even break off in you if they are too cheap! And I am not kidding!

----------


## ndixon1517

> I hope you didn't buy the water for reconing from that web site. WTF? Just google:
> ** Ultrafine II U-100 Insulin Syringe 31 Gauge 1cc 5/16inch Short Needle 100/box
> Those are the best and you can use them to recon also. If you want to. Remember the cheaper the pin the duller they are heck they might even break off in you if they are too cheap! And I am not kidding!


What's wrong with the water from that site? Where should I get water from? What do you mean by "reconing"? I don't know what that means. So If I just buy this http://www.hocks.com/hocks_com_on_li...y/4724316.html I'll be fine for all I need to inject HGH?

----------


## goin on 4T

You need BAC water. Not sterile water. The GH will break down and become worthless if you don't use BAC water. Why don't you do a little research on the GH, IGF and slin board before you hurt yourself...

----------


## ndixon1517

> I'm using HGH for health reasons. I'm starting out with 1 iu then increasing to 2 iu in two weeks. My ideal is to get to 3 iu, but If I improve with 2 iu, then I'll stick with that. I plan on using everyday from hear on out. No cycles. I only got two months worth because it's all I could afford right now. Yes, I'm going to get the Bac water. Should I get that kit in my previous post?


No, I've done lots of searching on this board. You didn't read this post above where I said I was getting BAC water. I thought you were saying not to get that...yeah I know not to get the kind on that page. I was just asking about that needle kit on that page. A little misunderstanding My Man.

----------


## Stat1951

Would be cautious with the HGH. Feds starting to clamp down on it big time. Not FDA, but DEA. Due to special legislation years ago, HGH was classified seperately from most drugs... (A) Is NOT allowed for off-label use, and (B) is not regulated by FDA but is enforced by criminal jurisdiction of DEA. Apparently so many "anti-aging" clinic have gotten into habit of writing it up like handing out penicillin that there's been a big push to start cracking down on suppliers, prescribers, etc.

An explanation as offered by the publishers of a report on this situation in a medical journal and the FDA:




> WASHINGTON, Oct 25, 2005 (UPI via COMTEX) -- A team of researchers reported Tuesday that a little known law passed by Congress more than 15 years ago makes off-label use of human growth hormone illegal, which if true invalidates the increasing practice of prescribing the drug for reversing aging and other unsupported claims. 
> 
> Since 1990, the distribution of human growth hormone, or HGH, as an anti-aging elixir has grown to a multi-million-dollar industry in the United States. Many Web sites offer the drug under the contention it will lower cholesterol, reduce wrinkles, improve mental function and provide other benefits. 
> 
> "The irony is hundreds of thousands of patients have been administered growth hormone at longevity clinics across the (country) not knowing they've been receiving it illegally," study co-author Jay Olshansky, professor of epidemiology at the University of Illinois at Chicago School of Public Health, told United Press International. 
> 
> In addition, "the physicians and clinicians who have been administering it to their patients under off-label use have been doing so illegally," Olshansky said. 
> 
> HGH, a substance found naturally in the body that stimulates growth in children, is approved by the Food and Drug Administration for the treatment of kids who are short due to an HGH deficiency, adults who have developed tumors on their pituitary gland that causes an HGH deficiency, and HIV/AIDS patients who have muscle-wasting disease. 
> ...


http://www.antiagingquackery.com/illegal.html
(This top part explains the situation with HGH, but not as well as the article published in a medical journal recently)

http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases...1108084527.htm
(More information on the Journal published study)

http://www.bumc.bu.edu/www/BUSM/Cen/...Anti-aging.pdf

http://www.redorbit.com/news/health/...ource=r_health

http://www.worldhealth.net/pdf/White...icians-HRT.pdf
(Note this is a "White Paper" - recommendation paper - from an anti-aging organization concerning HGH and other hormone replacements and even it is very restrictive concernign HGH, but it is nothing more than a paper that was submitted to DEA nd the FDA as a recommendation - and has not altered the law at all)

http://www.smdailyjournal.com/articl...w.php?id=81056

http://article.wn.com/view/2007/09/2...roid_Busts_hz/

http://www.breitbart.com/article.php...cle=1&catnum=0

http://www.sunjournal.com/story/2309...t_nets_dozens/

http://www.redorbit.com/news/technol...e=r_technology

http://www.antiagingquackery.com/ill...ndclinics.html
(The top story was less than 2 weeks ago)

http://www.azcentral.com/arizonarepu...rmone0116.html

JAMA Article (via MedScape):

http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/515665

----------


## goin on 4T

^^^
OK whats the point of your post?

----------


## Stat1951

If you have to have it explained, you're too far along...


Report as of just this September:

http://www.mapinc.org/drugnews/v07/n1118/a10.html?999




> ".....The Chinese steroid powder suppliers and American underground laboratories became blatant in advertising and selling through password-protected Web sites, anonymous e-mail services and secretive financial transactions. Surveillance and federal subpoenas scooped up all those avenues of information, the investigators said.
> 
> In February, officials for the D.E.A. and the Food and Drug Administration traveled to Beijing to tell their counterparts about the flood of different steroid powders coming from China. They wanted to give the Chinese ample time to fix the problem before the 2008 Olympics, the investigators said. Within a week, the Chinese government posted a new list of chemicals that were illegal to export.
> 
> That helped dry up the supply to underground laboratories for a while and accelerated the evidence gathering against dealers who thought they could "wait out the storm," the investigators said.
> 
> Operation Raw Deal was brought home with an international takedown date in 27 states and 9 foreign countries.
> 
> Federal authorities have given the Chinese government their dossiers on 37 companies involved in the steroid trade. "Hitting China we hope will have more impact than anything we have done domestically," one of the investigators said.
> ...


The rules are changing. The Feds started out going after Meth Labs and crack dens using the new extra powers allowed them by way of the "Patriot Act". Now they are employing those same extra legal powers in goign after dealers and users of steroids and distributers of HGH. They no longer have privacy laws to worry about - and they no longer have worries about offshore servers, etc. as foreign countries are tied into our law enforcement networks - and give up their data or lose their connections with the US economically and legally.

As we speak, every one of these Boards is now being monitored. IP addresses are being located and tracked down. Customs will be alerted to individual addresses. I am a retired LE officer with several good friend in multiple different Fedeal agencies, and I can tell you that they ARE being serious about this.

But, that's okay... you go right ahead and do what you want.

My posting had NO point at all.

None whatsoever.

----------


## allout13

just a heads up... you cant pm until you have over 25 posts.

----------


## ndixon1517

Cool Thanks. By the way. I'm all set guys. Had someone help me out on here.

----------


## goin on 4T

> If you have to have it explained, you're too far along...
> 
> 
> Report as of just this September:
> 
> http://www.mapinc.org/drugnews/v07/n1118/a10.html?999
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a prescription for mine and stick with my prescription dosage.

----------


## AWags

Just bought 75, 8 iu bottles. What do I mix it with? how much of it per bottle? Where do I get it? What kind of needles? Where do I get them?

----------


## MuscleInk

> Just bought 75, 8 iu bottles. What do I mix it with? how much of it per bottle? Where do I get it? What kind of needles? Where do I get them?


Not trying to be an a$$ or antagonistic, but why did you purchase GH when you appear to have no idea about it?

How long do you plan on using it?
What dose do you expect to use?
What do you hope to gain from it?
How are you cycling it?
Have you ever injected yourself with anything before?

----------


## dwg03harley

Anyone have advice or suggestions of where to find info for some one in the research stage of wanting to try hgh...fyi i am 39 wanting to use it to build muscle and i have been on a diet and workout/lifting routine for years

----------

